# Bobcat



## captn mark (Jun 22, 2006)

I have been wanting a bobcat for a long time, and it finally happened. Had 7 deer around me when they started snorting and bout 15 minutes later he came walking out. Made my hunt. 

Next question is which taxidermist to take it too. Any suggestions?


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Good one!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Pretty cat. As far as taxidermist go, pick a good one. It would be best if you visited them in person and looked at any bobcats that they've done.

Congrats!

I had a male and female pair come out last weekend, talk about stirring the pot! I had crows and squirrels under my feeder, when the pair came out it was hard to hear yourself think! lol


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Congrats on the nice cat! You can do a quick search on here and see lots of mounts from different taxis.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Nice cat! As far as taxidermist everything I have was done by David majors and I believe he does an awesome job. Here is some pics of the two he has done for me.
Both of these cats were shot in the shoulder with a 300 ultra mag at less than 50 yards and he did great work hiding the massive holes.


----------



## brian02 (May 24, 2006)

*Nice Cat*

I have taken all of mine to diamond E in Humble. Doug is great and reasonably priced. I had this one done last year and just dropped two more off for him to do this year.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

John Paul on here does a fine job on cats (based on the photos he has posted)... havent seen him on here in a while though.

Beware, alot of taxis are terrible with cats. I would say 90 percent need to stick with deer and leave the cats to someone else.

As in all taxidermy, you get what you pay for.

Congrats on ending the long wait.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I found his website.... their work is unbelievable and I believe the best in the state on cats.

http://www.wildlifeartiststudio.com/galleryframe.htm

The work is absolutely amazing... I wish I had known about them when I got my cat done.... If I ever shoot another one, it is going to him, no matter what the cost.


----------



## ClayShooter (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks to me like John Paul is out of buisness if you go to his web page SafariTaxidermy.com it says doors closed.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> I found his website.... their work is unbelievable and I believe the best in the state on cats.
> 
> http://www.wildlifeartiststudio.com/galleryframe.htm
> 
> The work is absolutely amazing... I wish I had known about them when I got my cat done.... If I ever shoot another one, it is going to him, no matter what the cost.


Winner!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

ClayShooter said:


> Looks to me like John Paul is out of buisness if you go to his web page SafariTaxidermy.com it says doors closed.


Dont hold me to this, but I think he is at this Wildlife Art Studio place now.... at least he was last season.

Link in my post above. The website says they are not taking any more custom work, but you know how often people update their websites.

I did some searching and it looks like they usually limit themselves to 30 bobcats per year.

None the less... the outcome of his cats says it all.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Listen to JustinSFA*

Same holds for African cats. Cats are just hard for a taxidermist to capture in the face and posture of the body....most do a bad job. This is where the art of a taxidermist trumps the science of doing it. Those few manipulations with clay under skin by his fingers.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

justinsfa said:


> I found his website.... their work is unbelievable and I believe the best in the state on cats.
> 
> http://www.wildlifeartiststudio.com/galleryframe.htm
> 
> The work is absolutely amazing... I wish I had known about them when I got my cat done.... If I ever shoot another one, it is going to him, no matter what the cost.


Beautiful work. Best I've ever seen!!! If I had a cat to mount he would be my choice without question. Baker


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Johnboat said:


> Same holds for African cats. Cats are just hard for a taxidermist to capture in the face and posture of the body....most do a bad job. This is where the art of a taxidermist trumps the science of doing it. Those few manipulations with clay under skin by his fingers.


Like this??


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I think you can find John Paul over on www.texasbowhunter.com website..


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

hahahaha, and like this one! Aint she just the sweetest little moutain lion ever....


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Nevermind... I found a better one...

http://omaha.craigslist.org/spo/2660277396.html


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Here is mine... Im not too happy with it and at the time, thought this guy was pretty good becase he does an excellent job on my deer. The base is falling apart and it does not face out into the room which really bugs me (You have to put your face flat against the wall to see the cats face).

I learned a $750.00 lesson to only use the best of the best on taxidermy from now on and I preach it loudly on here because I see so many folks who just throw 300 bucks at the first person who can finish their animal in 6 months. That animal is then stuck on the wall for the next 50 years, and if you dont like it, then it goes in the trash or in the spare bedroom. I have a wood duck drake that had a sentimental and super cool story behind it... brought it to the cheapest and most convenient taxi I could find.... and now it sits in the closet because it is too embarassing to even look at.

Also, each taxidermist has an animal that he is strong with... therefore, I have multiple taxidermists now... 3 for birds (flying, standing and hanging strap), 2 for deer, and the other animals are TBD.

Reeve's in Channelview did this cat for me, and I wouldnt get another one done by him (But he has done a great job on my deer). What upsets me is that this cat was very large and had a VERY nice coat on it... but once its mounted, its final.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Justin, maybe you can find a way to change the mount up so that he faces straight into the room. For instance, a tree branch sticking out of the wall.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*another alternative....a rug*

I have seen some nice bob rugs....too small really for a rug, but look nice on an ottoman or back of a sofa or on a small table.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Pablo said:


> Justin, maybe you can find a way to change the mount up so that he faces straight into the room. For instance, a tree branch sticking out of the wall.


I am going to attempt to have the repositioning of the driftwood changed when I have the base redone (the "rock" coating has practically disintegrated and crumbled off onto the floor... started within 6 months of getting the mount back). The mount was not even supposed to have any stone/rock in the base and I even paid extra to get a peice driftwood that he had to search for and purchase so it would be rock free. I hunt East Texas, and we dont really have any rocks, especially ones like that.

I think its going to end up looking awkward though.... but we shall see.

He put the cat on the wrong mannequin actually... it was supposed to be positioned like this.... that way it faces into the room instead of down the wall. 









Instead, it looks like this on the wall (notice how the cat looks straight down the line of the wall and guests cannot see its face). Luckily, I have a long wall that I can put him on, BUT, had it been done on the correct mannequin, I could have positioned it basically on any wall in the room and it would still look nice.


----------



## NS24 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Bob Cat*

Nov 2010...


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Tell me that's not from Texas...


----------



## IceColdTexan (Jun 3, 2009)

Here's one I did myself many years ago. let me know if you'd like me to mount yours for you.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Thats one of those rare ninja bobcats.... sneaky little devils, tip-toeing around in the night.... haha


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

These are BY FAR the best bobcat mounts I have ever seen! WOW!!



justinsfa said:


> I found his website.... their work is unbelievable and I believe the best in the state on cats.
> 
> http://www.wildlifeartiststudio.com/galleryframe.htm
> 
> The work is absolutely amazing... I wish I had known about them when I got my cat done.... If I ever shoot another one, it is going to him, no matter what the cost.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Based on what I was told by a taxi... The training and reference books recommend using a standard size eye on bobcats, but that standard size is 2mm too large.... which is the reason why you see so many mounts that look like they are about to get run over by a freight train.

Cats have the largest eyes of all the mammals, but the manuals have their recommendation as too large.

Again, just what I was told, but it makes sense and explains the outcome of most mounts.


----------



## sureshot840 (Mar 3, 2009)

Got this guy in my driveway - he is pretty friendly though


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

How many folks claim they see a bobcat around your house?

That would be a fun gig... freak out and run for your life around guests.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Cool Cat SURE SHOT.. Those are by far the best cat mounts I have ever seen, all of their mounts look alive. Unfortunately they're located in Michigan.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

metal man said:


> Cool Cat SURE SHOT.. Those are by far the best cat mounts I have ever seen, all of their mounts look alive. Unfortunately they're located in Michigan.


Holy ****!!!!!

I must have gotten some kind of links mixed up.... im confused as hell now.

I thought this was the taxi based down around Corpus.

This just totally ruined my day.


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

*Just got mine back a month ago*

Just got mine back from the taxidermist last month...


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Those cats are done by WA (WildLife Artist) - he custom wraps, creates his own mannikins from the actual cat carcass - His work is outstanding - best in world class- Oh yeah he's not from around here!!

Here's another cat mount - this one is from around here


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

My recommendation for JohnPaul is null and void. Found his website and it reads

Safari Taxidermy is out of business, We are No longer accepting work.​
I apologize to all my great customers that have supported me over the years. We closed the doors due to many factors. With the way our economy has been over the last year it became increasingly tough to keep the doors open for business.
If I have a trophy belonging to you Please e-mail me with your information. I will be more than happy to finish or return your trophy it is your choice.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

So, lets see some more cat mounts from area taxidermists for future mounts. I am interested in getting one done in the future if I ever get a Bobcat.


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

Capt Mark, 
You can't even tell where you shot the cat. Looks to be in perfect condition for mounting...congrats!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Heres a cpl my bro did, there not very good pics as I scanned them a cpl of yrs back, this is not to get any buss, justa cpl of diff poses. I've had 4 myself I trapped and mounted BUT was made a deal I couldn't refuse. One of these was in a 8sided base with 7 quail....WW


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*bobcat*

try www.jleshhunt.com tell joey that tommy vinas sent you....located in tomball....if you check out the site and like his work...let me know and we can ride up there together to see his work in person....cause i have to pick up a deer hide anyway....


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Wayne aka Wildlife Artist has another of his cats up for bidding on eBay - Sweet Cat

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bobcat-Taxi...224?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c14f1228


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Alief Taxidermist did this one. Bobby Peterson>


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Congrats !!!!! Cool looking cat !!!! Brett


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

bzrk180 said:


> These are BY FAR the best bobcat mounts I have ever seen! WOW!!


Now thats good stuff !!!


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Hands down, the best I have ever seen.



justinsfa said:


> I found his website.... their work is unbelievable and I believe the best in the state on cats.
> 
> http://www.wildlifeartiststudio.com/galleryframe.htm
> 
> The work is absolutely amazing... I wish I had known about them when I got my cat done.... If I ever shoot another one, it is going to him, no matter what the cost.


----------

